
A smart and elegant gadget to cover your webcam is now available on Indiegogo - spyfy
http://www.indiegogo.spy-fy.com
======
LordWinstanley
A more reusable solution than a paper sticker, I'll grant you. But €10 RRP?
They're having a laugh! I can buy sheets of 200 wee round stickers that fit
over my webcam for pennies.

+1 for the story submitter anyway, for mentioning that it's another "Crowd-
funding campaign. Doesn't actually exist" product, in his/her submission
title. That's a pleasant surprise, anyway.

------
JRambo
This is brilliant.

